# How to connect engine to boat propeller shaft???



## Salmon (May 30, 2007)

I am interested in learning how I can adapt a 35 HP Brigg and Stratton Vanguard air-cooled horizontal shaft engine to use as an inboard motor in a boat. I am choosing a horizontal engine to mate up with the horizontal propeller shaft. There is only one company that makes a 2:1 marine transmission and the cost is as much as the engine.

What kind of lawn equipment transmission is available that could be used for my application? Ideally I would like to have forward, neutral and reverse.

Thank you in advance for your replies!

Salmon


----------

